# New 21RS- what should bedding look like?



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

We are excited to join you as OutBack owners! April9th we pick up our 21RS- What was on your Queen bed and bunk beds when you accepted delivery of your new TT? The matressess are uncovered right now, but TT needs cleaning/ readying for us to pick up. Just wondering what SHOULD be on them when we receive it.................. Covers of some sort I am assuming..............

Some folks have responded a bedspread- is that just on Queen, or do bunk matresses also have some sort of covering?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Congrats on you TT







, I think all we got with ours was the bed spread and two matching pillows for the couch. A while back on one of the other threads they talked about bedding. You may want to look it up, Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Just like Kirk said, our 28 came with bedspread and 2 pillows. Queen mattress was wrapped in plastic, front bunks were not.


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

Your 21 RS, like ours, will come with bed comfortor and two pillows. Nothing on the bunks. You're gonna love it anyway.


----------

